# Alaskan Placer Gold Silver Button Refining - VIDEO



## kadriver (Nov 10, 2017)

Here's the video on the silver button from the placer gold refined with sodium chlorate video:

https://youtu.be/dUVk_IZIkmQ


----------



## Shark (Nov 10, 2017)

Very good video. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 11, 2017)

Really fun video!

I've always enjoyed your videos, but I must say, they are a lot more entertaining now that you are in them!


----------



## butcher (Nov 12, 2017)

Well done, much more closer to the expected gold content, great video thanks for sharing.


----------



## 4metals (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice follow up video. So the bottom line is even if you used aqua regia to start you were looking at a 25% silver content (18.8/25=.752) which will retain gold in the chlorides because it will stop the acid reaction when the silver content gets over 10%. So aqua regia or hydrochloric and sodium chlorate put you in the same boat. 

Probably would have been better off to start by inquarting this way all of your silver from the placer gold and from the sterling you used to inquart will be in one place and easy enough to recover. Then the insoluble part (the gold) can be processed in aqua regia as you did, or hydrochloric and sodium chlorate.

When I was refining, I would never pass up the opportunity to purchase bulk collections of silver chloride from refiners, it always had gold in it, always! And now everyone knows why! Thanks for another instructive video.


----------

